# Trophy Blends New Carbo Soap Works great.



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, i couldn't wait for Hunting season to open the package up. So i decided to try it out while Doing 3 hours of yard work in the heat. I wanted to know if this NEW Product would lessen my Stink after i start sweating. This product was easy to apply. Just like lathering up with regular soap, this is the same. The only difference is that when you apply it. It has a slight tint of gray. Which i kinda like. I can tell the spots i missed just by looking. I lathered up pretty good making sure to get under the pits and moose and Squirrels for good measure. The product is easy to wash off and it doesn't seem to leave a film like other products do. Plus I didn't smell like a chemical plant or like daises after i was done showering. All I could smell was a hint of Charcoal. Another concern i had was the mess of the gray residue left in the tub, NOT a problem at all. I used the sprayer and it all disappeared down the drain. No Staining. I did not put any Deodorant on afterward, i wanted to see if i could smell myself. 
Out to the yard i went. I took care of Mowing, de-weeding, Trimming and gathering up excessive grass clipping from my Property as well as two of my neighbors properties that i take care of. A little over 3 hours, it was time for the test. I walked back to my house. As my wife walked out of the hallway. I gave her a big bear hug and kiss. She Yelled at me! EEWWWW!. LMAO!. I was sweaty but i couldn't tell if i stunk. After some begging, The wife finally sniffed my pits and was very surprised. I did not tell here that i was trying out a new Product from Trophy Blend Deer Scents. She said "Whatever your doing or using, Keep using it Everyday". lol. I finally told here about the Carbo Soap from Trophy Blend . I showed her the product. Plus i told here that i hadn't placed any Deodorant on like i usually do. 
After my little test. I took another shower using the Carbo soap to get the sweat off. After i was done. i did not put any deodorant on. I wanted to see how long i could go. I'm a very sweaty guy. So I'm very impressed with this product. I still need to buy the Body Shampoo and Deo Stick. I think my Odds of dropping the buck of my Choosing just got bigger!. 

here's some info about the product from Marks Website,
"Product Information 


Odorless Bar Hand soap is a Must in the bow hunter's Arsenal. You guessed it, filtered by Activated Charcoal, and containing Activated Charcoal, this is a must have product. It is very different looking! Its Black! And so the suds are Grey!... But we stand behind the benefit and economics you can achieve with this product! Use on coarse hair, (underarm and groin), and the bamboo activated charcoal, creates a micro textured fine grit, that pulls oils and organics from the hair stems. Trying to wash out Aluminum Chlorohydrate from your skin tissues? . Slight texture works to wash off old cell layers and sebum. DETOX and PURIFY with THIS ODORLESS SOAP. This is an Amazing Soap!!!"


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is awesome, I definitely want to order some for this season!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the review I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.:beer:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Simon,

That was a Great review, Im glad you liked it, I know it may be tough to do but try and get your wife to use it! I dont know if you noticed or not but how did it make your skin feel? 

I have a ton of people testing this soap out right now for cases of "Eczema:" A particular type of inflammatory reaction of the skin! and so far they love it. 

Also I have found many people are allergic to verious typs of scents that are in many of the Deodorant stick that are on the market, and I have NOT had one person let me know that our Deodorant stick bothers them.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Simon,
> 
> That was a Great review, Im glad you liked it, I know it may be tough to do but try and get your wife to use it! I dont know if you noticed or not but how did it make your skin feel?
> 
> ...


That's what's nice about it. I really didn't feel anything heavy on my skin. I put it in my hair. It didn't dry out my hair and make it stiff. I am one of those "Heavy Sweaters". I have to use those fancy lotions that are light on the skin and are " Allergy safe" Same thing goes with my laundry detergents, All Allergy or sensitivity safe. it doesn't matter what brand of product i use, if it's itches, causes rashes. I'm not gonna wear it. So far so good. I'm a Happy hunter. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I just ordered the Primos Truth Cam 35 yesterday. I should get it in less than a week. I'm looking forward to using the soap so i can get out there deeper without spooking the critters . Get in and out undetected. I hope to be able to share the pics with everybody. :teeth:


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

How dp I get the soap??!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

MoNofletch said:


> How dp I get the soap??!!


www.trophyblenddeerscents.com :teeth:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I am going to have to get me a bar for this season!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

another great product from TB


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Simon,
> 
> That was a Great review, Im glad you liked it, I know it may be tough to do but try and get your wife to use it! I dont know if you noticed or not but how did it make your skin feel?
> 
> ...


That is good to hear Mark! Now I really want to get my hands on this.


----------

